# Jungle jag



## Antsnest (Aug 14, 2017)

hey guys was just wondering if someone could explain what the jag morph is In carpets. Best description for it I could find was reduced pattern? Like what's the difference between a normal and a jag? Apparently I have an albino jag but it looks the same to me as an albino


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jaguar is a reduced pattern morph that supposedly came from coastals, 
Pairing a jaguar to a normal carpet will result in 50% of the clutch being jaguars and 50% being normals that are known as 'jaguar sibs' these do not carry the gene at all and cannot reproduce it. 
Pairing a jaguar to another jaguar will give you 25% sibs, 50% jaguars and 25% will be super jaguars, being an all white snake with black eyes (a leucistic) at this current time no leucistic has survived therefore making it a lethal gene. 

Adult jaguars usually are high yellow, depending on the mix of subspecies that goes into the pairing 






Jaguar and an adult cape York






Murray darling with a 75% Murray Darling Jaguar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saximus (Aug 14, 2017)

Just to be nit-picky Kittycat, that first picture looks like a Caramel Jag so it's not exactly representative of the morph


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 14, 2017)

saximus said:


> Just to be nit-picky Kittycat, that first picture looks like a Caramel Jag so it's not exactly representative of the morph



Probably is, just grabbed a random photo I had saved over the years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Antsnest (Aug 14, 2017)

Anyone got a picture difference from a wild type to a jag?


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 14, 2017)

Antsnest said:


> Anyone got a picture difference from a wild type to a jag?



Both pictures I posted are from wild types next to jags


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 14, 2017)

Antsnest said:


> hey guys was just wondering if someone could explain what the jag morph is In carpets. Best description for it I could find was reduced pattern? Like what's the difference between a normal and a jag? Apparently I have an albino jag but it looks the same to me as an albino


 pics?


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 14, 2017)

saximus said:


> Just to be nit-picky Kittycat, that first picture looks like a Caramel Jag so it's not exactly representative of the morph


Great to see you back, Sax!


----------

